# Sexing chicks



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi All
I tried sexing my six chocolate Orpington at day old but their wing feathers looked all alike :-( what other sighs and at what age should I look for in sexing them.
Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

From what I was just reading on different sites, the Chocolate Orpingtons are hard to sex until they feather out and grow combs. They have slow feather growth and mature slowly. Again this is what I have found so far. With them being a newer variation, I guess time will tell. Here is a link to a some info, not sure of the accuracy of the site but its a start. http://poultrykeeper.com/chicken-breeds/the-chocolate-orpington


----------



## Narnia077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------

